# Honda EG-6500CL Generator leaking oil into air filter



## Slim47 (Aug 17, 2020)

I see lots of these questions on here but have yet to find the answer to my problem. 

I bought this Generator new 2 years ago..
used it a few times, less than 20 hours on it. I start and run it every 2 months for about an hour. Starts up first pull every time, runs great.
I went through it to check the fule tank and clean it up from sitting in the garage and noticed oil in the air box. The air filter was Soaked.. Oil level is perfect, never gets tipped on its side, new gas, it's pretty much new.
Any ideas on what it could be? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it could be an over oiled air filter from the factory.
if so that is normal.
foam air filter right?
clean the air filter with unleaded gasoline.
squeeze out all that you can after the clean, air dry over night.
i use a light spritz of k&n air filter oil on the out side of the filter.


----------



## Slim47 (Aug 17, 2020)

iowagold said:


> it could be an over oiled air filter from the factory.
> if so that is normal.
> foam air filter right?
> clean the air filter with unleaded gasoline.
> ...


I thought the same thing. So I cleaned it off last month after running it. Just popped off the cover and More oil. The fule valve is close as well. Just sitting, it has oil all over it. I'm lost..


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i think i see where it maybe coming from.
does it have a rubber crank case breather tube in the top left going to the valve cover?
make sure it is not plugged..

what is your engine oil level?
it should be at the top of the threads on the lower part of the fill area.

what engine oil weight and brand are you running? 10-30?

when you whip off the oil with white paper towel is it the same color as the oil in the crank case?

yea change the oil, and clean the air filter then see what is up then..
maybe the oil is not draining back from the valve cover to the crank case...


----------



## Slim47 (Aug 17, 2020)

iowagold said:


> i think i see where it maybe coming from.
> does it have a rubber crank case breather tube in the top left going to the valve cover?
> make sure it is not plugged..
> 
> ...





iowagold said:


> i think i see where it maybe coming from.
> does it have a rubber crank case breather tube in the top left going to the valve cover?
> make sure it is not plugged..
> 
> ...


Yes, Oil is at the right level. 
Oil weight is 10-30.
I'm going to service it today then run it for an hr or so. I'll let you know what I find. 
Thank you for the advice. Who knew small engines were such a pain! (For me anyhow)


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The PCV system will by design draw oil into the air filter assembly. The question is how much oil are we talking?


----------



## Slim47 (Aug 17, 2020)

Small puddles.. filter is wet enough to press it and see oil.


----------



## Slim47 (Aug 17, 2020)

Air box opened up. You can see the oil on the upper part of the box


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

for some engines they make an air oil separator...
then the oil is returned to the crank case..
you could make a simple jar separator...
the crank case oil is a mist inside at full operation in these small engines...
most use a screen system to catch the drops and return them to the crank case.


----------



## Slim47 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Slim, you didn't tell us what type/brand of oil that you are running, just that it's a 10w30. If you are using a general auto oil it is possible that it is frothing/foaming due to the heat and small engine lubrication (splash) system, which requires an oil that can handle hot/high continues engine revs. If nothing else, change the oil to a synthetic motorcycle oil either 10w30 or 10w40 and see if that makes a difference. Unless the crank case breather tube or PVC system is plugged I think that you will see a difference. I like AMSOIL synthetic small engine oil as it is specifically made for applications like this. Made in the USA and they will deliver it right to your door. I'm in Canada and I do what it takes to get it here. Should be easier for you to get it. I personally run the 10w40 in my Honda em5000, have for almost 25 years, and narry a stumble. Let us know how you progress, Dutchy 4 Stroke Power Equipment: Shop Oil for 4 Stroke Equipment - AMSOIL


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

_oil that can handle hot/high *continues* engine revs_
Should read*...continuous :>)*


----------



## Slim47 (Aug 17, 2020)

Dutchy491 said:


> Slim, you didn't tell us what type/brand of oil that you are running, just that it's a 10w30. If you are using a general auto oil it is possible that it is frothing/foaming due to the heat and small engine lubrication (splash) system, which requires an oil that can handle hot/high continues engine revs. If nothing else, change the oil to a synthetic motorcycle oil either 10w30 or 10w40 and see if that makes a difference. Unless the crank case breather tube or PVC system is plugged I think that you will see a difference. I like AMSOIL synthetic small engine oil as it is specifically made for applications like this. Made in the USA and they will deliver it right to your door. I'm in Canada and I do what it takes to get it here. Should be easier for you to get it. I personally run the 10w40 in my Honda em5000, have for almost 25 years, and narry a stumble. Let us know how you progress, Dutchy 4 Stroke Power Equipment: Shop Oil for 4 Stroke Equipment - AMSOIL


I use Royal Purple synthetic in my small engines..
Alas, leak is Solved!! Crank case tube had some kind of white build up inside of it. Ran for 2 hours 5 hrs ago and No more leaks.
⚡ 🤘⚡


----------



## Slim47 (Aug 17, 2020)

iowagold said:


> it could be an over oiled air filter from the factory.
> if so that is normal.
> foam air filter right?
> clean the air filter with unleaded gasoline.
> ...


Some kind of white build up in the crank case breather tube. Problem Solved! 
Thank you for the advice and guidance. I appreciate your time, Sir! 👏


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Slim, Glad that you got it figured out! Looks like condensation contaminated the oil causing the vent to become clogged while venting the wet vapour. My suggestion is to make sure that you run it long enough to get it nice and hot to burn off any moisture in the engine. Give it a good work out by putting a nice load on it, especially in humid weather. Good idea for all of us to check the breather vent on our own units. Dutchy


----------



## Slim47 (Aug 17, 2020)

Dutchy491 said:


> Slim, Glad that you got it figured out! Looks like condensation contaminated the oil causing the vent to become clogged while venting the wet vapour. My suggestion is to make sure that you run it long enough to get it nice and hot to burn off any moisture in the engine. Give it a good work out by putting a nice load on it, especially in humid weather. Good idea for all of us to check the breather vent on our own units. Dutchy


Copy that. Thank you for the advice. You guys are a great help. You ever visit So. Cal., let me know. I owe you boys some beers! 🍻


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

are you using ethanol gasoline?
white foam in the oil is water...
yea that is a bad thing in a crank case...
think corrosion and rust on bearings.

cool on the corked up vent tube with the foam.
good find.
yea maybe a magnetic block heater under the engine to help warm it up some to crack off some of the moisture.


----------



## AmeliaNorth (Oct 7, 2020)

Air filters are an important part of any equipment or car and nowadays there are a lot of problems with this because the developers use standard filters which often get broken or they don't work quite well I have also met with a lot of problems caused by bad filters, reading a post on Damage Control-911 I found out that there already exist a better choice of filters which are more powerful and which don't get broken so often like the standard ones these are the ozone filters. The main problem with these filters is that you must be careful working with them but this kind of filter has more pros than cons and comparing with other filters I will buy an ozone one.


----------

